# It's official... State Run Media now a reality



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

If there were ever a time in our history for another revolution... June 24th 2009 is the day it should start.



> *ABC TURNS PROGRAMMING OVER TO OBAMA; NEWS TO BE ANCHORED FROM INSIDE WHITE HOUSE
> Tue Jun 16 2009 08:45:10 ET
> 
> **On the night of June 24, the media and government become one, when ABC turns its programming over to President Obama and White House officials to push government run health care -- a move that has ignited an ethical firestorm!
> ...


http://www.drudgereport.com/flashaot.htm


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wtf?!?!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> Wtf?!?!


Exactly.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

ABC

*A*ll
*B*arack
*C*artel


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

He must be taking lessons from Hugo Chavez.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

This article was posted on msnbc.com. The link is after the excerpt. Is anyone surprised as to why?

The Obama administration is fighting to block access to names of visitors to the White House, taking up the Bush administration argument that a president doesn't have to reveal who comes calling to influence policy decisions.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31373407/ns/politics-white_house/:smt076


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Change we can believe in. You'd think the masses would grow weary of being lied to and fleeced at the same time. As Mark Lavin has stated we live under a soft tyranny of Statists (Democrates) and NeoStatists (moderate Republicans). I have noticed lately that the media is becoming more and more open and brazen about their one sided bias. The thin veil of pretend objectivety has fallen aside. Guess this administration and the sentiments of the public at large have embouldened them to drop the act and show their true colors. True blue.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually, this is just a formality.

Obama has been controlling the mainstream media for about a year now.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

js said:


> If there were ever a time in our history for another revolution... June 24th 2009 is the day it should start.


Absolutely. We have waited long enough and now the state run banks and other big businesses. Now we have state run media. Soon we will have state run health care and the Pentagon is revamping cyber monitoring. I am sure by now forums such as these are constantly monitored. How much more is it going to take for people to get up off the couch and say this isn't the America I read about in history books, this isn't the America my parents taught me to be proud of, and this isn't the America that the Bill of Rights promises. We need a leader real Americans can get behind.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

truman565 said:


> How much more is it going to take for people to get up off the couch and say this isn't the America I read about in history books, this isn't the America my parents taught me to be proud of, and this isn't the America that the Bill of Rights promises.


Its going to be right around the time we can't afford to eat as much as we want and / or the TV set goes blank. For the time being, We the People are too fat and distracted to care about our civil liberties.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

This is just scary...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The fairness doctrine is fine but refuses to allow any point of view but Dr. O's

Nice. These people will not be happy until their fingers are in everyone's pies . Now that's change you can believe in.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

State run: 

Car companies. 

Banks. 

Financial/Mortgage institutes. 

Health Care. 

Education (and the preferential treatment and the many ladders with missing rungs that goes with same).

*

The death of free-enterprise and private industry is upon us. 

Welcome to the U.S. of Welfare. 

And have an Obammy Day!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

oh it gets better... See if anyone can find the name of a certain NBC Anchor who is now a part of Obama's special commission...

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press...idents-Commission-on-White-House-Fellowships/


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

js said:


> oh it gets better... See if anyone can find the name of a certain NBC Anchor who is now a part of Obama's special commission...
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press...idents-Commission-on-White-House-Fellowships/


White-House-Fellowships?? Boys, I hope you have your hip waders on...with Brokaw in there shining whatever light he and Obama wants to put on the BS it's gonna get deep!! :smt076

:watching:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

rayer: all hail barack obama.

Just kill me now.:smt1099


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Blows me away....

Talk to the 'neighbors'? 

They think he's doing an 'awesome job'. All teared up, lump's in their throats. 

I just wanna puke. 

Every day it compounds. 

How much more screwed can we get? 

What part of this Idoit are people not getting yet?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

clanger said:


> Blows me away....
> 
> Talk to the 'neighbors'?
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more clanger. I have ran into the same things. Family members, friends, etc. Yesterday I saw a Prius on the road with an Obama bumper sticker (dime a dozen around here) but right next to it was a Peoples Republic of Portland sticker. I about ran my gas guzzling SUV off the road. That's a sarcastic term conservatives use to yuck it up about the far lefties making a not so loose reference to communism. My surprise came from seeing some one actually proudly admit it by displaying it on thier car. Also I admit surprise that they actually new what it ment.

People at large just seem to have some real blinders on about what is going on. Makes me wonder what has to happen before people start snapping out of it.

T


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Did anyone see the clip of Obama complaining about _conservative_ bias in the media - specifically TV......... No, seriously. He says he can't get a fair shake in the media, because a certain right wing network (Fox News) never has anything good to say about him. :smt022:smt022:smt022

Never in the history of American presidential politics has a candidate/president ever had the love affair with and worship of the press that Obama has enjoyed the last year or so. One-hundred liberal media lap dogs can worship at the altar of Obama, but if one dissenting voice is heard Obama whines that he just can't get a fair shake? WTF? :smt078

I don't even know what the hell is going on anymore. It's like we're living in an alternate universe.... or trapped in a horrifying episode of Rod Sterling's Twilight Zone.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

No kidding, however Bush had a Fox News anchor in his cabinet. Tony Snow I believe it was who recently passed away. I voted Ron Paul...sorry, wrote in Ron Paul. Anywho, I agree with most of the posts, we're heading straight to hell in a handbasket and everyones cheering and clapping while we go a 100mph towards it.


----------

